# Samsung J600 et iSync



## CCharless (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai complétement flashé sur le Samsung J600.
Problème : il n'est pas dans la liste des téléphones compatibles avec iSync ni dans la liste des samsung compatibles avec Onsync.
Il n'est pas  non plus dans la liste des plugins samsung de NovaMedia.

J'ai parcouru les forums et apparement il y a moyen de faire fonctionner certains samsung non compatible en suivant cette méthode.  
Cela semble notamment fonctionner avec le Samsung E250 mais pas avec le U600 (ici).

Par contre personne ne parle du J600 dans les forums.
Quelqu'un a-t-il la chance de l'avoir ?
La méthode décrite fonctionne-t-elle ?
Sinon en existe-t-il une autre pour pouvoir synchroniser le carnet d'adresse avec le J600 ?

Merci.


----------



## CCharless (12 Octobre 2007)

Re-bonjour,​ 
Depuis hier j'ai repéré le LG KG800 qui présente (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire) pas mal de similitude avec le Samsung J600.
Toujours la même question donc, mais pour les deux téléphones : 
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à synchroniser son mac avec un des deux ?
Et si oui, comment ?
Merci d'avance.​


----------



## CCharless (13 Octobre 2007)

Et ben ?
Personne ici ne s'intéresse à ces deux superbes téléphones ?


----------



## bill clinton (13 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est du windows mobile dessus tu peux faire une synchro avec le logiciel Missing Sync... ca fait un an que ca marche pour mon samsung i320... Ical et les contacts... 

Voilou.`



Bill


----------



## CCharless (13 Octobre 2007)

Ben non, ils ne tournent pas sous windows mobile...
Personne ne possède un des deux ?


----------



## robinet :) (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé la methode cité par CCharles et j'ai réussi a faire reconnatre mon J600 par bluetooth, mais iSync ne le prend pas en charge.

Donc, j'ai sais echanger des fichiers par bluetooth mais je ne sais pas synchroniser mon répertoire.

C'est déjà ça!


----------



## robinet :) (13 Décembre 2007)

Re-bonjour à tous

Voi-la après avoir tester cette methode en remplaçant des divers plugins disponibles dans iSync (sony ericsson, motorola), j'ai réussi a avoir la synchronisation, par bluetooth, avec le carnet d'adresses.

Le plugin utilisé comme base a été le samsung X820. J'ai essayé par le cable USB, mais je n'ai pas réussi.

Pour que ça marche bien, remplacez aussi X820 par J600 dans tous le fichiers plist. Normalement il y a que le info.plist à modifier.

Et pour faire jolie, j'ai egalement remplacé la petite photo du GSM X820 par une photo de mon J600 rose. J'ai appellé le fichier egalement "com.samsung.J600.tiff".

Bon, j'espère que vous seriez contents maintenant. Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui et je voulait absolent réussir, vu que je suis têtue!!!



Seulement pour preciser. Si j'essaie d'ajouter mon appareil par iSync directement, cela ne marche pas. Par contre si je vais en bluetooth>configurer un appareil bluetooth, ça marche.

iSync synchronise seult les contacts enregistrés sur l'appareil et non ceux qui sont sur la carte SIM.


----------



## CCharless (13 Décembre 2007)

YYYesss !!!!
Excellente nouvelle nouvelle ça.
Je n'attendais que ça pour me l'acheter, ce J600 : une confirmation qu'on pouvait le synchroniser.
Merci pour l'info.


----------



## CCharless (1 Février 2008)

Maintenant que je suis sous Leopard, je vais me lancer dans l'achat de ce samsung.
Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il essayé la méthode de robinet avec succès ?
robinet, toujours rien à signaler ?  ca marche toujours ?


----------

